# Janney, Semple, Hill & Co. 1950's Balloon Cruiser



## LakeRaven (Sep 24, 2007)

Can anyone shed some light on who made this cruiser for the Janney, Semple, Hill & Co. in Minneapolis, MN. The tag on it only stated that it was an early 1950's bike. Ipicked this bike up at a yard sale in Wilton, WI about ten years ago . I modified the seat tude to allow the use of a much loger seatpost that the quill and stem post that came original with the bike.


----------



## LakeRaven (Sep 24, 2007)

Well, after some browsing it looks like it was made by Evans Colson for the the Janney hardware store(s). Made in Plymouth MI. 

g


----------



## snitzer (Jun 9, 2008)

Would love to own this bike! Please PM with details if anyone has one to sell. thanks!


----------



## snitzer (Jun 18, 2008)

One last bump


----------



## Lora B (May 16, 2010)

*Old Janney Bike*



snitzer said:


> Would love to own this bike! Please PM with details if anyone has one to sell. thanks!




Are you still interested in a Janney Bicycle?


----------



## snitzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Lora B said:


> Are you still interested in a Janney Bicycle?




Just happened to check this thread again and YES I'm very interested in acquiring this model


----------



## savoykeith (May 22, 2011)

snitzer  I have a very nice Janney for sale, female version with square fenders------savoykeith@yahoo.com


----------

